# Bimmerfest 2022 -



## harlyfan (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anybody know if it’s on for this year? Still at Fontana?
I can’t seem to find any info.


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

There is a forum for that and nothing has been posted yet. Last thing mentioned was the eventual cancellation of Bimmerefest West 2021.


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

u.nanimous said:


> There is a forum for that and nothing has been posted yet. Last thing mentioned was the eventual cancellation of Bimmerefest West 2021.


I was just searching and found May 28 and May 29 @Fontana Speedway. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmm...I wonder when they are going to create a thread for that.


----------



## tomwas (Oct 21, 2014)

Need bimmerfest east to make a return...!!!


----------



## latkajeff (8 mo ago)

tomwas said:


> Need bimmerfest east to make a return...!!!


 Oh yea


----------

